# What does your child's play area look like?



## momaste (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd love to see photos of your child's room or play areas.







We've been remodelling and the new kitchen cabinets are stored in DS's room. They'll be removed soon and we'll have a chance to set up a play area for him, so ideas are welcome!

I've been looking at putting a twin bed in his room as well, since he's been climbing up the crib lately. It's turning into a big boy room!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

nak

I'll try and take some pix of our playroom tomorrow!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

It looks like the living room!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

It looks like the whole house, over here. And the yard.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I try to contain dds toys to just her room ...When you are standing in the door way to your right and left are two good sized wall closets.

This is what you will see standing in her doorway, I placed her bed dead center facing one of the walls to give her room seperation.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...3/100_2400.jpg

This is the left side of her room the "play" area
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...3/100_2396.jpg

This is the corner right side just to show its pretty bare the side her crib is on.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...3/100_2401.jpg


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

My son's stuff is all over the house








. We have a slide in our living room. A big one. I'm not even kidding. And we have a giant big boy swing in one of the bedrooms. And a trampoline. And a gymnastics mat. No yard unfortunately or we could put some stuff outside. Thank goodness he sleeps in the bed with us. No bed = extra room for toys







.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Gard* 
My son's stuff is all over the house







.









: Dh and I are talking about buying a bigger house so we can have an actual playroom!


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
It looks like the whole house, over here. And the yard.









:

My house in pretty much a minefield of toys. The computer room always has a trail of zoobs and legos that dh and I have to weave through, living room has blanket tents and trucks and toys all about. I live in a pretty small house and I am forever picking up toys and putting them away. My ds is really good about picking up his toys and dd loves to put away things....and then take them out again. That is really her favorite form of play these days.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a thread I started a while back with some good ideas.Infact I think I'll reread for some new inspiration.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=455350


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

We don't have a playroom, and as ds2 doesn't have a bedroom, all toys are kept in our living room. Dh built a unit of 3 large wooden shelves. We place baskets on the shelves to seperate toys into categories (blocks, cars, etc). The toys are rotated on a weekly basis. Ds2 also has a large book basket. He has a play kitchen which sits next to his toy shelves, and a teepee that sits a little ways off. I like our arrangement - I think it's easier for ds2 to get to his toys with them on shelves, and it looks nice and tidy - when it's picked up.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I got pictures taken but my camera died so now I'll have to wait until I can replace the batteries so I can upload them!!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We have a playroom for my 4 and 1 yr. olds.
There is a big tent that takes up almost half the room and then their dresser is along one wall. There are a bunch of storage containers on the dresser-- one with legos, one with blocks, one with art supplies. In the other half of the room, there is an adjustable basketball hoop and a table with Julian's dollhouse on it (it was on the floor before our destructo-toddler came along). Under the table is a Moses basket which is home to our stuffed animal collection. They don't have beds since we cosleep.
The living room has the train table (which doubles as our coffee table) with all the train parts in a storage container underneath the table. They also own the bottom two shelves of our bookshelf, so one of those holds their books and the other has room for some toys.
The dining room has the play kitchen in it.
So really, every room is fun to play in but there aren't toys on the floor anywhere. I like it that way!
I'll try to take pictures of everything tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

We have a playroom, which has a bed for jumping on and a bunch of toys. It looks just like the rest of the house


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

DS has toys EVERYWHERE...a box in my bathroom, a toybox and a shelf in our hearth room, toys in his room, a blackboard/magnetic wall in the kitchen...he does have a playroom for the big stuff. The people that built our house had this home theatre room planned in that is useless for us, so we converted it









I have a few pictures of what we did...This is of course right after we completely finished it. It's nowhere near this clean most of the time









http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783453.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783445.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783443.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783437.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783436.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783458.jpg


----------



## thehappyhippo (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomedayMom* 
DS has toys EVERYWHERE...a box in my bathroom, a toybox and a shelf in our hearth room, toys in his room, a blackboard/magnetic wall in the kitchen...he does have a playroom for the big stuff. The people that built our house had this home theatre room planned in that is useless for us, so we converted it









I have a few pictures of what we did...This is of course right after we completely finished it. It's nowhere near this clean most of the time









http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783453.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783445.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783443.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783437.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783436.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783458.jpg











And I thought we had a lot. LOL


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not posting pictures of it it's something I don't feel comfortable with, so sorry I'm just freaky
But it looks similar to the one SomedayMom, it's jsut a bigger as we have 3 children


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Something to think about when setting up play spaces for young children- hang artwork at their level as well as up above.

Our room is set up into stations and right now it is almost all dramatic play! the girls are very into it, especially since dd got some new play food.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

I just posted this over on the toys/dolls forum, as there's a similar thread. Anyway, here's ours. It's not a lot, but I like it.









http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ok/blog033.jpg


----------



## FallingLeaves (Nov 30, 2006)

operamommy, where did you get that shelf? My dd needs one of those for her toys.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

He has fullreign but he loves the kitchen too. I painted the side of the end of one cabneit with chalkboard and magnetic paint ( chalk is easier to clean than dry erase marker) and he loves that!! I hav elots of big boxs and baskets with lids so he can open them up and put things in and out.


----------



## zen_monster (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomedayMom* 
DS has toys EVERYWHERE...a box in my bathroom, a toybox and a shelf in our hearth room, toys in his room, a blackboard/magnetic wall in the kitchen...he does have a playroom for the big stuff. The people that built our house had this home theatre room planned in that is useless for us, so we converted it









I have a few pictures of what we did...This is of course right after we completely finished it. It's nowhere near this clean most of the time









http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783453.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783445.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783443.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783437.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783436.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783458.jpg


I LOVE the Wild Things- I have the same theme for my ds's room


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
It looks like the whole house, over here. And the yard.









:

Addie plays wherever she feels like playing, depending on what strikes her fancy at any given moment. Today we spent a good portion of the day in the kitchen ... she likes playing in the cupboards and drawers, and "helps" me cook. The kitchen is usually a disaster because she likes dumping all the contents of the cupboards all over the floor (this is a typical look for our kitchen floor, here she is playing with Nana) ... and you'll find very odd things shoved in every nook and cranny. I just found the shampoo I thought had disappeared in the vegetable drawer inside the fridge tonight, and a toothbrush inside a water bottle in the recycling bin.







:

The area with the most toys is the family room (I have the fireplace barricaded so she doesn't climb onto it to climb onto the bookcases). Most days you'll find our sofa torn apart so she can play on the cushions and jump on the couch (and that huge armoire you see is FULL of toys - we don't have a TV - and we rotate toys out every couple weeks). Adeline and I play all day long, so I want the "play room" to simply be our entire house! After all, it is her house too!







For us it just works better this way for the way we live. We do have our office fairly toy free, and while we do play in there too once in awhile, it's not incredibly baby friendly or interesting to her.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomedayMom* 
DS has toys EVERYWHERE...a box in my bathroom, a toybox and a shelf in our hearth room, toys in his room, a blackboard/magnetic wall in the kitchen...he does have a playroom for the big stuff. The people that built our house had this home theatre room planned in that is useless for us, so we converted it









I have a few pictures of what we did...This is of course right after we completely finished it. It's nowhere near this clean most of the time









http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783453.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783445.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783443.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783437.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783436.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783458.jpg

Wow!







We wanna come play at your house!!!


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL'smom* 
operamommy, where did you get that shelf? My dd needs one of those for her toys.

See post #11 in this thread!


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

someday mama im soo jealous


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

We live in a really small space with way too much stuff right now... so play spcae is the entire house...

Well, I try to limit toys in the bedroom.. mostly because I don't wnat to step on them at night. There are toys in the hall, bathroom, dd's room, living/dining area, kitchen...

BUT if/when it all gets put away (hahaha) then dd will have 2 shelves at adult height on her wall that run 8' down the room (that plus the door is the whole wall pretty much) for toys that will rotate down or need mommy help to be played with. Below the shelves we'll put in kid friendly art, and her kitchen play set is there too. She has a fridge, stove/sink, and table w/2 chairs, and that pretty much takes up the entire 1/2 of the room that is open.

The other 1/2 of her room is a queen bed (she cosleeps with dh, I will be sleeping with new baby in a few weeks) adn the changing table is at the foot of her bed, her windowsill is 12" deep, so there is a basket for Mr. Potato Head and diaper covers up there...

In her closet (it's 5' deep and 8' wide) is her dresser (she will share it w/new baby) and a few bigger toys on top (bucket of blocks, bead maze), the shelf above the hanging clothing is all new baby storage right now, and she has a shelf unit with buckets in it for toys below that. Her "big" toys live in there too - a ride on toy, rocking horse, etc. that we bring out every few days and put back. She can open the closet door herself and tell me if she wants something, so it works well for us.

In the living/dining area is a family bookshelf with cookbooks and kids books only, it's low and easy for her to use. Her tent is too big for this house, so we put it up and take it down as needed. Sometimes on the bed, sometimes in the living room, sometimes anywhere - I'm hoping it'll fit out on our balcony when summer comes.

Art supplies live in the tv cabinet, and we have another toy shelf that isn't assembled, it might also live in the livng/dining area but I think i'tll be for infant toys (so dd can "help" by bringing the baby something) and for things that dd can do by herself when baby arrives.

I had an awesome toy room as a kid - it was an enclosed sunroom with 2 sets of doors so we coudl run around in circles, it was HUGE (had a couch, art table, dresser for toys, shelves, great sunlight) and was attached to the living room so we weren't far fromm mom/dad/visitors. We also had tons of toys in our bedrooms, we were pretty spoiled.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

We are another household without a specific playroom. (That home theater-turned-playspace is awesome.)

That said, my daughter has a large area in the kitchen where she has a lot of her playthings and a designated space to play. Our kitchen is set up with a galley end, where (most of) the cabinets, appliances, and sink are. Then it opens into a large room with space for our kitchen table. The counters & cabinets at the "galley" end turn the corner and run along one wall, making a kind of "breakfast bar" counter with tall cabinets underneath. The previous owners had four stools there. We will one day have stools there, but we decided to forego that while in the infant and toddler stages. So....I just keep less-often used appliances and casserole dishes in those under-cabinets, and we put down a play mat and some of our girl's things. There's a small bookshelf that holds books and toys, and we used to have an additional cabinet and a set of stacking baskets (something I bought to use for the bathroom when I was in college and had an apartment with no closets, so that my roomates and I could each have a "bin" for towels and bathroom gear.) Since Christmas, though, we've pared it down to the bookshelf and a toy refrigerator (which stores all the food that used to be in the cabinet.)

We also have space in the living room for her to have some things, though it's not really organized or set up at this point. I just finished taking down Christmas decorations this morning (so slow, I know) so now there's space again where once there was a big tree.... Previously, we put a table and chairs there for her. Now we have an easel and oilcloth mat (thanks to Santa), and that may stay in the living room.

Our living room is a pretty big space, spanning the depth from front to back of the house. Our furniture is sort of grouped at the front part, with space at the back for another "room within a room." There's a nice big window that looks out over the backyard. Our stereo cabinet and speakers are there, as well as LP and CD storage on the opposite wall, but other than that, it's open for play space, reading space, or whatever we do with it. Here it was in the fall, with the table/chairs in that spot by the window. (I was drying some diaper covers on a drying rack)
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...C/100_0358.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...C/100_0367.jpg

Here she is in the kitchen playspace with her sink and stove. These are tabletop pieces, and I had them set up on milk crates. You can see the maroon stacking baskets behind her, against the wall. (The stove is a little too big for a milk crate and kept sliding forward or back, causing disasters when her pot of "stew" would skid off sending mushrooms, carrots, and peas all over. So for Christmas I painted a deeper shelf and am using that for her stove setup.)

Her grandma got her a lovely wooden refrigerator, so we changed our setup. New red shelf for stove (in this pic, the sink is there too, but now the sink is back on a crate so the girl can have some "counter space" next to the stove for her work), new fridge as storage for wooden food, and the bookshelves have more toys than they used to, plus the dollhouse on top. (We took some of the books to the bottom two shelves in the living room, to make space for more toys/puzzles since we were getting rid of a cabinet to make room for the fridge.) This is pretty much the way the kitchen play area looks altogether.

While the Christmas tree was up in the living room, I moved her table & chairs out to the center hall (also goes from front to back of house.) That is some space that works for play, so I may leave the table there, and then have the easel and a shelf for books and things (maybe the Little People farm and bus, some trucks) in end of the living room. You can sort of see the end of the hall in the background of this picture....(her table and chairs are at the back, with the Christmas tree box on them as I was taking down the tree....) She does a lot of playdough and coloring in the hall space.


----------



## katies_mama (Jun 9, 2005)

I work on making our playroom the best it can be all the time. . . it is kind of a hobby. I really enjoy it. I try to think of each corner as having a specific purpose--quiet reading, puzzles/small manipulatives, kitchen/pretend play, dress up, fantasy/hiding area. It's changed a lot since she was a baby.

When she was a baby it looked like this:
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/40698815-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/40698816-M.jpg

Here is what it is like now that she is a toddler (23mo)
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/122567125-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/122567299-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/122567391-M.jpg

This was a too crowded toddler arrangement I wasn't happy with:
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/97445177-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/97445100-M.jpg

Outside play area in summer (on the porch):
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/65317543-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/65317582-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/65317518-M.jpg

And finally the basement, a good place for LLL and other meetings/moms groups. Before I made it into a playroom, we were just using it for storage, which seemed like a waste. Almost everything down there (with the exception of murals and large climber) was found at yard sales or craigslist. The room is a big circle and think it is about 900 sq feet total down there. If we're not hosting a group, though, we tend to stay upstairs in the smaller playroom.
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854306-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854208-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854208-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854488-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854768-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854403-M.jpg


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katies_mama* 
And finally the basement, a good place for LLL and other meetings/moms groups. Before I made it into a playroom, we were just using it for storage, which seemed like a waste. Almost everything down there (with the exception of murals and large climber) was found at yard sales or craigslist. The room is a big circle and think it is about 900 sq feet total down there. If we're not hosting a group, though, we tend to stay upstairs in the smaller playroom.
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854306-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854208-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854208-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854488-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854768-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854403-M.jpg









Okay, first off, 900 sq ft!!! That's my apt!!!







Also, where did you get that beautiful back mural?? We want to do a jungle-y/ fantasy type decor for our room (after we move out of the apt and get our own house) and that would be PERFECT!! I posted pics of our playroom here B/c of our apt restrictions, it's not all I would like it to be







:


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

that is amazing someday... My dh loves the wild things too, he would be very jealous, but he would have never let me convert a home theater area like that, to cool!


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

We have quite a small apartment so ds's "playroom" is the whole apartmment







Here is a pic of his room where I *try* to store all the toys!http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...c/DSCN2563.jpg
Katie - your playroom is fab - you could charge an entry fee to go there and make a fortune!LOL


----------



## MrsNavigator (Jun 26, 2005)

a townhouse, all three floors of it


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

AmyC, I adore that kitchen set!! DH wants to get DD something like that!! with a fridge, a little stove and everything like a small but complete kitchen his idea is to make this room that we don't use in the 2nd floor a complete area just for her or to biud a wooden house in the backyard, so she doesn't have to share with the twins, I show the kitchen set to him and he love it!! Where do you get everything from??
We want something like that for DD when she's around 16 months or maybe we're getting it for her 2nd birthday. BTW, your daughter is a cutie


----------



## FallingLeaves (Nov 30, 2006)

Katies Mama, your play room is so beautiful. Where did you get the shelves, stove and fridge, and canopy?


----------



## katies_mama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxyrox* 
Katie - your playroom is fab - you could charge an entry fee to go there and make a fortune!LOL

Thanks so much! I've actually have had friends joke about that. I'm just happy that it is a good meeting space because I enjoy hosting stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL'smom* 
Katies Mama, your play room is so beautiful. Where did you get the shelves, stove and fridge, and canopy?

The shelves. . . do you mean the ones on the floor that are different colors? I got those at a crafts store and painted them myself. The double sided bookshelf and the one with the mirror on the back I got from Lakeshore Learning. I really like their stuff because it is all made for use in childcare centers and it is solid and durable. It also comes fully assembled. The stove and fridge I got at PBK--not sure if they still carry it--and the canopy at the Land of Nod. They have it in three different colors, with the cushion, too. But if I had to do over again I'd buy the haba canopy, let me see if I can find it. . . yep, this one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FillingMyQuiver* 
where did you get that beautiful back mural?? We want to do a jungle-y/ fantasy type decor for our room (after we move out of the apt and get our own house) and that would be PERFECT!!

Thanks!







The name of the mural is hid'n treasure mushrooms mural--if you search the web you'll find it in a zillion places. The cheapest price I found was here at murals4less.com. They shipped quickly and I was happy with the purchase.


----------



## flipfish (Apr 8, 2006)

Our living room is DSs play room (and bedroom/snackroom/etc....) We have a one bedroom for the time being.

We have a stash of toys blocking the fire place, and two other shelf areas where they are kept. He just goes and gets what he wants. We try and keep things in the same general area so he knows where to find the toy he might want at that time.

We should consider rotating too!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Quote:*

*What does your child's play area look like?*
Umm... a tornado?









All the pics are giving me inspiration...tomorrow will be clean up day...


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katies_mama* 
And finally the basement, a good place for LLL and other meetings/moms groups. Before I made it into a playroom, we were just using it for storage, which seemed like a waste. Almost everything down there (with the exception of murals and large climber) was found at yard sales or craigslist. The room is a big circle and think it is about 900 sq feet total down there. If we're not hosting a group, though, we tend to stay upstairs in the smaller playroom.
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854306-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854208-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854208-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854488-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854768-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/110854403-M.jpg

OK,So what I want to know is where to get those interlocking rubber floor tiles???


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

Where do you ladies get the what looks like big foam shapes for the kids to crawl on?


----------



## katies_mama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
OK,So what I want to know is where to get those interlocking rubber floor tiles???

The black ones in the basement were there when we moved in--the people who lived here before used it as a weight bench area. It was very convenient for us to make it into a climbing area!

I can help, though, since if you look at the pictures of the back porch outside I put down the same kind of 2'x2' interlocking tiles. I got them at Toys R Us in the climber section, but I've also seen them all over the web (lots of stores sell the black ones for use with weights) and I found these on ebay.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katies_mama* 
The black ones in the basement were there when we moved in--the people who lived here before used it as a weight bench area. It was very convenient for us to make it into a climbing area!

I can help, though, since if you look at the pictures of the back porch outside I put down the same kind of 2'x2' interlocking tiles. I got them at Toys R Us in the climber section, but I've also seen them all over the web (lots of stores sell the black ones for use with weights) and I found these on ebay.

Thank you!


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dael* 
AmyC, I adore that kitchen set!! DH wants to get DD something like that!! with a fridge, a little stove and everything like a small but complete kitchen his idea is to make this room that we don't use in the 2nd floor a complete area just for her or to biud a wooden house in the backyard, so she doesn't have to share with the twins, I show the kitchen set to him and he love it!! Where do you get everything from??
We want something like that for DD when she's around 16 months or maybe we're getting it for her 2nd birthday. BTW, your daughter is a cutie

Thank you! Well, there are lots of kitchen sets out there, and a big price range available. I'm not sure what part of our setup you liked, so I'll just give you links for the various pieces we have.

We have had the stovetop and the sink for over a year. They cost between $17 and $25 each, so that was my answer to the big expensive "play kitchen." We have the "My First Sink", and Wooden Cook Top, both made by the Alex toy company. I put them on little plastic cubes (milk crates) and she used them that way for a year. At Christmas, we got the red refrigerator, and I decided to get a shelf for the sink & stove, and I painted it red. So that's what we're using now.

Like I said in the other post, the stove was a little too big for the milk crate and would tip forward or back (not falling off, just sliding off a little bit and sitting at a slight tilt.) There's a "My First Stove" by Alex that matches the sink we have; they would be perfect together and would easily fit on milk crates. But I liked the knobs and hanging pegs of the slightly larger stove, so I chose that one even though it was a little bigger and wasn't a "perfect" match for the sink.

I liked the idea of keeping our kitchen on a smaller scale. But we did get the one big piece---the refrigerator---because we had a lot of wooden play food to store. We were keeping it in the milk crates (where we also stored her pots & pans and dishes/utensils) and another cabinet, but it always was overflowing and I liked the idea of using a toy fridge for storage. My mom told me she'd like to get that for my girl for Christmas, so I was off looking at my options. There are some beautiful wooden "heirloom" pieces like the ones from Elves & Angels, the Little Colorado fridge, etc. I looked at some by Small World Toys because their bright colors seemed to work with the sink and stove we already have. I had seen the wooden red retro fridge in the Pottery Barn Kids catalog and liked it, but I knew it was too much money to spend. Then I redeemed my mom's credit card "points" that were due to expire in December, and saw that she could redeem them for gift cards at various stores, including Pottery Barn. So we exchanged them for several cards, and she ended up buying the red fridge with the gift cards.

We have unfinished cubes to store our LPs, and I thought a double cube tipped on its side would make a perfect shelf for the sink and stove, just the right height for my toddler. (The furniture at that link is really expensive; better to find it at a local unfinished furniture store, or build it yourself, than to buy it online and pay shipping charges--or "free shipping" with prices that are so inflated!) I looked at various unfinished furniture pieces, and I ended up with what they called a "birch double closet organizer" 1/3 of the way down the page. (It's like the cubes, but a little deeper, which was a perfect fit for the stovetop.) I went to that store in Boston, got it onsale for under $30, and then primed and painted it red to match the fridge. (I love it; my only wish is that I'd bought the triple cube, instead!) Having that red shelf kind of makes a "set" out of the random pieces.

So that's pretty much what we have and where we got it. I hope that was what you wanted to know!

FYI, if you're really interested in making a kitchen of smaller portable pieces, the Alex pieces we have are good. But there are lots of tabletop models to compare, at least for the stove part. I know that Land of Nod makes one, there's an adorable one at Rosie Hippo's Wooden Toys, Haba makes a simple countertop range, there's a new model by Plan Toys, and there's the Melissa & Doug cookware set. That last one is a super-simple lightweight tray with recessed burners and turning knobs, but what more do you need? Especially since it includes some nice wooden cookware and food...

And an adorable complete (but not too big) kitchen is the French Kitchen from WH Swiss Toys. (I've seen it at other sites for less money.)

I hope you and your husband have fun deciding. Having an extra upstairs room to devote to a playroom sounds excellent!


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayasMama04* 
Where do you ladies get the what looks like big foam shapes for the kids to crawl on?

These aren't the same thing as the wedges in the pictures, but they are the general idea on a smaller scale. I've seen the large padded mats for tumbling or gymnastics (they're always more expensive than I expect them to be), and I think I've seen the large wedges & blocks sold with those, too. In some of the ubiquitous catalogs that come (One Step Ahead/Safety First/etc.) and definitely online.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I like what you linked Amy...I might add that to dds wishlist lol


----------



## katies_mama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayasMama04* 
Where do you ladies get the what looks like big foam shapes for the kids to crawl on?

We got ours at Lakeshore Learning.

The link is directly to the climber but they have a lot of nice options, and their stuff is built to LAST.


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the links AmyC!!!

Wow all nice kitchen sets, I love the fridge!!
The thing is that we already have a playroom, the room that we're planning to make it's another playroom for her.

Thankyou!!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow mamas! I am feeling a bit envious. I am truly blown away by some of your play spaces.

My dd has small laundry basket full of toys in the living room, a small book shelf full of board books in her room, and a doll pram with a few stuffed animals and dolls. Other than that, she just plays with our stuff like pots and pans, the telephone, my dh's baseball hats, empty boxes, etc.


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL!!

DD has lots of toys bu she's totally in love with a this big carton box lol


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
My dd has small laundry basket full of toys in the living room, a small book shelf full of board books in her room, and a doll pram with a few stuffed animals and dolls. Other than that, she just plays with our stuff like pots and pans, the telephone, my dh's baseball hats, empty boxes, etc.

That sounds so sane and manageable. And if it leads to a happy child, there's no problem! I think a lot of people wish for a set-up like the one you describe: less chaos, more quality, an easier time accessing (and therefore, using) the stuff on hand.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyC* 
That sounds so sane and manageable. And if it leads to a happy child, there's no problem! I think a lot of people wish for a set-up like the one you describe: less chaos, more quality, an easier time accessing (and therefore, using) the stuff on hand.

Thank you.







I needed that. After looking at all those amazing pictures, I was feeling like maybe I was a bit of a slacker.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I will be glad to take some pictures of our set-up soon. We have an 800 sf house and Jett's toys are somewhat neatly scattered throughout.

One of the LR ottomans holds Jett's wooden train set (HUGE bulk of parts, like 400 pieces probably). There's a bookshelf that holds his books and toys; lacing beads, finger puppets, doll, small cars, etc. Next to the desk lives his large toys; Rody, his Svan Scooter the LIKEaBIKE and a largeish dump truck. Stuffed animals are upstairs next to our bed, along with a few more books.

In the basement closet, there is a tub of outgrown toys kept for the next child and a tub of toys I was given or found for a steal, but are far too old for him.

This sounds like a lot, but out of any other child's home I've seen, we have about 1/4 of the toys of the next smallest collection!


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll try and take some photos when I get home. The kids' playroom is in the basement, and the walls still haven't been painted yet.

We have a couple of climbers, because they need a way to release some energy during the coldest days of the winter months when they can't go outside. We have a built-in shelft that holds - in my opinon - far too many toys. We also have a secondary system for the larger toys (mainly Little People).

When we move, we'll be downgrading a lot of the toys (mainly the clunky battery operated plastic ones because - suprise! - the kids don't actually play with them







). I'd like to limit it to one shelf of toys. I saw a photo of a play area in the decluttering section of the forum that I fell in love with. Very simple, only the basics, and only the toys her child actually uses.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

This is just what is in her room. I also have a small table set up in the kitchen for her so she can count and play with beans and stuff while I am in there. Or eat. My Dad is making her a wooden kitchen set to go with all her pots and pans that are in the cloth bin under her rocking chair. This also doesn't include the area where she has all her instruments and a real drum set in the basement family room.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...el/room002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...el/room001.jpg


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
This is just what is in her room. I also have a small table set up in the kitchen for her so she can count and play with beans and stuff while I am in there. Or eat. My Dad is making her a wooden kitchen set to go with all her pots and pans that are in the cloth bin under her rocking chair. This also doesn't include the area where she has all her instruments and a real drum set in the basement family room.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...el/room002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...el/room001.jpg

If you don't mind, could you please tell me where you got the cute little chair at the table? Your dd is absolutely gorgeous btw.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

The chair/stool came from www.forsmallhands.com The fold up table came from target and I love it because I can fold the legs and put it under her bed and it is something that will grow with her so when she is bigger she can sit on the floor and use it for laptop or whatever. She has a larger wood table and chairs in our kitchen.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I thought I'd post this article. It has a lot of suggestions for creative play spaces: some are principles (keeping an open space available) and others are ideas of what to try, ways to consider painting the walls, etc.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyC* 
I thought I'd post this article. It has a lot of suggestions for creative play spaces: some are principles (keeping an open space available) and others are ideas of what to try, ways to consider painting the walls, etc.

Very interested!







But ... where is the link?







Thanks so much!!


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayasMama04* 
Where do you ladies get the what looks like big foam shapes for the kids to crawl on?

I was at target this afternoon and saw some there.


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a photo of the area I just set up in her room. Her bedroom also holds her farm and a packed bookcase. The living room has a shelf of books, musical instruments, transpo (cars, bus, train), basket o' silks, and crate o' stuffies (which I think I'm going to stash in the closet). The family room has more books, and then puzzles spread out all over the coffee table.

Hi. I have a few areas I'd like advice. Ignore the cabinet pics; they're of my wasted kitchen space.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...=2BZs2jJs2YsQc

The play kitchen. (Man it looks dreary in there with no curtain [small valance] and white walls. We desperately need to paint.) I got the bookcase the other day at Goodwill for her kitchen goodies but would like to better use the space it gives. What else could I put on it? Her crayons/pencils/stickers/paper are on the bottom shelf of her bookcase across the room. Accessible, but not as. Thoughts? (I think I just realized I'd like to put art on the bottom shelf of this case.) Thing is, the lowest bookcase shelf is kind of wasted space because it's so low. I feel like I have this good, prime real estate and can think of nothing to put in it!

***

The m&d box that her birthday cake and pizza came in: What can i put in there? seems like it has such possibility. hand included for size reference.

***

I got an easel at a yard sale last summer and just put it in the house. I am uptight about putting it in the family room, which is where we have the most space, but have new flooring. New flooring in the kitchen, too, but at least it's more easily cleanable. Anyway, the thing is massive. Mass. Ive. I hate it. I took it out after rearranging the breakfast nook. I think I'm going to get a smaller (tabletop?) version. Suggestions?

Thanks for your thoughts, all.

I always spaz when sharing photos, so try this one if the other doesn't work:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...=2BZs2jJs2YsQc


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teacup* 

The play kitchen. (Man it looks dreary in there with no curtain [small valance] and white walls. We desperately need to paint.) I got the bookcase the other day at Goodwill for her kitchen goodies but would like to better use the space it gives. What else could I put on it? Her crayons/pencils/stickers/paper are on the bottom shelf of her bookcase across the room. Accessible, but not as. Thoughts? (I think I just realized I'd like to put art on the bottom shelf of this case.) Thing is, the lowest bookcase shelf is kind of wasted space because it's so low. I feel like I have this good, prime real estate and can think of nothing to put in it!

That's a neat little kitchen. It looks like it has decent storage inside, so maybe most of her food stuff can go in there (or will go in there as you build a little collection of food and pans, or whatever.) Can she reach the shelf at the top of the kitchen setup? (It looks like there's a little top shelf.) If so, you could keep her can of utensils/rolling pin there, I guess.

As far as the bottom shelf being wasted space, I don't think so. We use our bottom shelves for her stuff quite effectively. She often sits on the floor in front of her shelf and pulls off what she wants. There used to be books on it, but later I weeded books in order to limit them to the top shelf (of a two-shelf unit) and have the bottom for toys like her shape sorter, her shoe pegs and hammer set, her doctor kit, her tool case (I rotate toys, so some of these are out at any given time.) Right now, her wire puzzle rack is there (it holds 12 wooden puzzles) and a little wooden xylophone and the cobbler bench/hammer. With the toolkit (which has been carted into the living room recently.) Also a couple sets of stacking cups, and a "cow in a can." (moooooo)

That's all on a shelf as low as your bottom one.

Quote:


The m&d box that her birthday cake and pizza came in: What can i put in there? seems like it has such possibility. hand included for size reference.
Dude, I know the boxes. We just keep the cake and pizza in them. I never thought to take 'em out. Since they've got all the toppings and candles and what-not, I just use the boxes to store them and make her close them up when she's done. Actually, those are toys she has to ask for. When she's in the mood, she asks and we get them out for her. Most of her kitchen things stay out all the time, but I decided to rotate the boxes and the box of "cutting foods" (also Melissa & Doug) so I don't have to find storage for them.

They'd maybe be good for sorting things? Rocks, beads? Finger puppets? If she has a bunch of tools for working with/cutting/rolling play dough, you could keep them in a box like that.

Quote:

I got an easel at a yard sale last summer and just put it in the house. I am uptight about putting it in the family room, which is where we have the most space, but have new flooring. New flooring in the kitchen, too, but at least it's more easily cleanable. Anyway, the thing is massive. Mass. Ive. I hate it. I took it out after rearranging the breakfast nook. I think I'm going to get a smaller (tabletop?) version. Suggestions?

Would putting down a mat (a large enough one to seem "safe") help with the uptight feeling? (If the family room is the best space for it.) I'm thinking oilcloth, or a big canvas drop cloth, or a flannel-backed wipeable tablecloth, or one of those "under highchair" mats, or a shower curtain.

I think an easel is great, and there's something wonderful about the way a toddler can move in front of the page/board when it's up on an easel. That is an incredible thing to offer, and since you've got it I want to help you utilize it if you can. But yes, they are space hogs. Depending on the model, it's possible to take apart the easel (unscrew the top hinges, I guess) and put one side against a wall. You would want to fasten it, screw it in. But it would offer some saving of space. I saw this idea in an article by Susan Striker someone posted here (she's the author of _Young at Art_), in which she showed how even a cleared-out broom closet or a nook under some stairs could be turned into an "art space" with drawing/painting space available on the wall. Freedom of motion in front of the page being key... Or just a segment of magnetic whiteboard screwed into the wall, to hold paper up with magnets.... But a mat is easier to keep under an easel than right up to a wall, so that could be a factor.

Do you know what model of easel you have? How big is the footprint? Do you really hate it completely, or is it just psyching you out and you're frustrated by the size? I guess if you hate it, maybe you should replace it, but I'm wondering if it's possible to help you find a way to use it rather than just losing it and then buying something else.


----------



## isulari (Feb 18, 2002)

.


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

I wanted to link to this amazing transformation on Craftster.com. I think this is so, so cool.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=142233.0


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katies_mama* 

Here is what it is like now that she is a toddler (23mo)
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/122567299-M.jpg
http://www.smugmug.com/photos/122567391-M.jpg


Your playroom is beautiful.

I have a canopy that I got at a thrift store, but was afraid to put up yet because I worry that it could be pulled down by toddlers. How did you attach yours to the ceiling?

In the picture in the second link you have a toy under the mirror that you roll wooden triangles down a track. We have the same toy, but I got it at a tag sale and people ask about it all the time. I don't know what it is called - do you?


----------



## momaste (Oct 9, 2006)

I love all of your playrooms! This is giving me a lot of great ideas, and I'm enjoying checking out the links for stores.


----------



## momaste (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyC* 
New red shelf for stove (in this pic, the sink is there too, but now the sink is back on a crate so the girl can have some "counter space" next to the stove for her work), .

Where did you find the wooden rice/cereal/salt/soup toys? So cute!


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momaste* 
Where did you find the wooden rice/cereal/salt/soup toys? So cute!

I found our set from Blueberry Forest ... just ordered it!


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleYellow* 
Your playroom is beautiful.

I have a canopy that I got at a thrift store, but was afraid to put up yet because I worry that it could be pulled down by toddlers. How did you attach yours to the ceiling?

I'm interested too, since I just ordered a canopy for my 13 month old and also concerned. She's never taken an interest in the many long window panels we have hanging around the house though ... so I think it will be safe.

Quote:

In the picture in the second link you have a toy under the mirror that you roll wooden triangles down a track. We have the same toy, but I got it at a tag sale and people ask about it all the time. I don't know what it is called - do you?
We have this one (similar concept, larger balls) ... and just call it a ball track.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momaste* 
Where did you find the wooden rice/cereal/salt/soup toys? So cute!


I got it for $15.99 from Stewart Toys (www.stewarttoys.com) but I just checked and they don't have any of the Melissa & Doug food items right now. It's available on amazon for around $17. The item is made by Melissa & Doug and is called "Deluxe Wooden Play Food," so you can search on that term for best prices. My daughter grabs the box of sugar every time she makes a pie or cake or "gingerbread baby," and "pours" the sugar into a tablespoon then tips the spoon into the mixing bowl....over and over and over and over. That sugar definitely sees the most action of her dry goods.

Here it is at another store for $15.99 (I linked to the whole page of food items; the $11.99 spice rack is another fave of my daughter's, since the lids are removable and she can shake shake shake and there's a pleasant rattling inside. A _LOT_ of cinnamon went into her gingerbread dough last night!)

I'm not super-wild about Melissa & Doug foods, but these have been pretty good.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teacup* 
I wanted to link to this amazing transformation on Craftster.com. I think this is so, so cool.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=142233.0

That is an awesome link. (Took me a minute to realize I just had to scroll down past the guest login prompt and it'd be there....) Wow, what great vision.

I've also heard of using CDs (a good use for the ubiquitous AOL, etc. ones that come in the mail) as burners on a stove. Rather than spray-painting yogurt lids or whatever. (Which do look good.)


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

That tramsformation kitchen is so cool.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomedayMom* 
DS has toys EVERYWHERE...a box in my bathroom, a toybox and a shelf in our hearth room, toys in his room, a blackboard/magnetic wall in the kitchen...he does have a playroom for the big stuff. The people that built our house had this home theatre room planned in that is useless for us, so we converted it









I have a few pictures of what we did...This is of course right after we completely finished it. It's nowhere near this clean most of the time









http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783453.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783445.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783443.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783437.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783436.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL17/.../199783458.jpg

Wow! Looks like fun! I love your "Wild Rumpus" on the wall!


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

I love that link to the tv cabniet turned kitchen!
Its funny you posted that because we are in the process of turning our ould microwave/butcher block stand into a play kitchen too! Maybe I will post a how-to too!!
We just have a bookshelf for DDs toys and a big ol' ladybug tent in the "dining room". Funny thing is, I am sure I could fill this place to the brim with fun toys and she would want to play with the lazy susan spicerack and a couple of spoons!!








I love seeing everyones pictures, I am getting ideas for when she gets older!


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

I love all the playrooms...great ideas and inspiration. Here is our playroom. I want to change the wall color into something a bit more natural and more GN since we now have a baby boy. I painted it that color because of the wool rug..bad idea.







What do you think??

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/kangaroo...60762384782045


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I think I mentioned this before, but one of our playrooms is Drihan's 17X20 bedroom, which she doesn't sleep in because we co-sleep. She just had her birthday and my dad made her a stove/oven/sink combo set. So here is the finished room! The table in the first picture has been moved to the kitchen area.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...el/room001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...el/room002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/tkimmel/051.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/tkimmel/049.jpg


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHMinHawaii* 
I want to change the wall color into something a bit more natural and more GN since we now have a baby boy. I painted it that color because of the wool rug..bad idea.







What do you think??


Actually, I really like the wall color. You probably have a decent amount of time before your baby boy would take issue with the color. I can imagine that he would like it--certainly as a baby. It makes an inviting and warm playspace, and I bet he'll be happy and stimulated in there. It really does look nice with the rug, but if/when you do change the wall color, it seems like you could find other colors to pick up in the same rug.

(We have the same barn....)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
She just had her birthday and my dad made her a stove/oven/sink combo set. So here is the finished room!

I remember your pictures from before. The kitchen set is really gorgeous. Wow! The whole space looks very nice, too. I bet she's happy there!

I've made a lot of changes to our playspaces since this thread started up...mainly in the kitchen, the back end of our front hall (we have a center hall colonial house, so the front center hall is pretty big with unused space at that back that now boasts an easel and a set of cube shelves with cloth bins), and the living room. I should take some pictures.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teacup* 
I wanted to link to this amazing transformation on Craftster.com. I think this is so, so cool.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=142233.0

oh MAN!! i had that exact exact exact same entertainment center! we hauled it out and left it next to the dumpster when i moved! ARGH!


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's our playroom. We have a 3 bedroom house. One room is ours, one is the nursery (used for changing diapers and some naps, since we cosleep!) and the other in the playroom.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110179.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110177.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110178.jpg

And here is where we store some of the toys in our basement:
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110180.jpg

and in our living room:
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110174.jpg

Love everyone's play areas. And all the great homemade stuff! It's given me great ideas and inspiration... to put my dh to work! LOL


----------



## AEMOMMY (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you seen the movie Twister???????














:


----------



## EStraiton (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a bunch of tips and photos of our playspace here:

http://eileensplace.blogspot.com/200...play-area.html

Also here:

http://eileensplace.blogspot.com/200...ce-photos.html

And some things on my daycare site here (this is still a work-in-progress but you can look at the photo gallery to see the kiddos playing etc.):
http://www.eileensplacechildcare.com/

Hope that helps!
xoxo
Eileen


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beana's mommy* 
Here's our playroom. We have a 3 bedroom house. One room is ours, one is the nursery (used for changing diapers and some naps, since we cosleep!) and the other in the playroom.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110179.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110177.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110178.jpg










Your playroom is gorgeous! It's an inspiration to me







I love the shelving. I want some exactly like it.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

OK, I am so embarrassed to post our playroom after seeing everyone's beautiful rooms. It's a medium blue and the theme is Beatrix Potter. I could only find two pics: http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...S/DSCN2228.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...S/DSCN2225.jpg


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beana's mommy* 
Here's our playroom. We have a 3 bedroom house. One room is ours, one is the nursery (used for changing diapers and some naps, since we cosleep!) and the other in the playroom.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...y/P1110179.jpg

Where did the shelves in your playroom come from? And are those bins in every other square?


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini* 
Where did the shelves in your playroom come from? And are those bins in every other square?

I don't know if these are the ones but I found some on IKEA: shelves

I swear I want to order them right now and have them delivered and installed tomorrow


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EStraiton* 
I have a bunch of tips and photos of our playspace here:

http://eileensplace.blogspot.com/200...play-area.html

Also here:

http://eileensplace.blogspot.com/200...ce-photos.html

And some things on my daycare site here (this is still a work-in-progress but you can look at the photo gallery to see the kiddos playing etc.):
http://www.eileensplacechildcare.com/

Hope that helps!
xoxo
Eileen

what an inviting looking area ! if i lived close to you and had to go to work .. i would totally be using your daycare


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I SO have playroom envy! I am DROOLING! We have a converted garage space that is about four steps down from the kitchen and the laundry room is off of it. Opens on to a ground level patio and fenced in back yard. It's really a perfect location for a playroom but it doesn't flow well. I'll try to get pics. but it is painted light blue with orange trim and the backs of the two doors are painted with chalkboard paint. DD has a "housekeeping" area with her baby stuff, and kitchen. The table is between that area and the art stuff. Shelves mounted on the wall and crates hold the art stuff. The other side of the housekeeping area has a mirror mounted on the wall and a series of hooks for dress up clothes, a bin for the rest of the dress up is under the mirror. The other wall has two small shelving units with an open play space and her keyboard/drum set (thanks to my little brother, wait until he has kids!!). I really like the flooring links-- we have laminate down there and it is just too cold. And the murals made me think about making a pretend window, there is no window despite the three outdoor walls. Who was thinking what when this room was added on?? And I LOVE the outdoor ideas. Makes me think about chucking our yucky old patio furntiure and setting that porch up for DD this summer....


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

WOW -- I want to come play at all of your houses!

Our play room is the great outdoors.









DS has what I THOUGHT was lots of toys







but living on a boat we're pretty limited compared to house-dwelling folks. He has a small bag of blocks, small bag of play animals, small bag of dress up stuff, s bag of play silks, small play kitchen with play food stuffed inside and a small fire station. Oh -- and a special pirate box with all of his piratey things inside.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108Abt2zZwzYtv

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108Abt2zZwzYtv

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108Abt2zZwzYtv

And except for the kitchen and fire station it all of the other odds and ends fit in here (this was when I cleaned it out and DS crawled in - but you can see the space). nice to close the door on the "stuff"

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108Abt2zZwzYtv


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

I LOVED looking at all your playspaces. I'm posting so that I remember to add our scatter playstations tomorrow.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *operamommy* 
I just posted this over on the toys/dolls forum, as there's a similar thread. Anyway, here's ours. It's not a lot, but I like it.









http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ok/blog033.jpg

ooh yeah your wooden shelves are great!


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

Some of these were taken last week (when the room was clean) before my camera messed up. Today, it was working again, so I took a couple more








View from the Kitchen
View from the living room
Toy shelf by LR door
DD1 beside her bedThe little shelf beside the bed has books and our few wooden toys
DD2's playspace with Mirror
Dressers with changing pad and CD playerThe purple basket on top of the tall dresser is "Mommy's hands" books
The "house" areaWe are getting a play kitchen for Christmas this year

As you can see in the pics from today, the crib definitely does not get slept in. We have the Amby hammock in our room, and then DD2 sleeps with us part if the night. Dh set up the crib so we could transition DD2 into it, but she's yet to sleep in it.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

we have a basement playroom
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...et001Small.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...et002Small.jpg
and an outdoor playstructure, sandbox, water table etc..here is the playstructure
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ed002Small.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ed001Small.jpg


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

I love your outdoor playstructure! Did you buy it locally?


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

We have a three bedroom, master, guest and what will one day be his. I consider our living space OUR living sapce but I have it pleasing to the grownup eye I would like to think! His room is painted and ready for him but it just has the amby that he has outgrown and a few larger toys but for the most part it is all in here. The ottoman is storage, that wicker table is storage, the coffee table open up for storage and he has a few cream bins behind the couch like the ones on the bookshelf. All the drawers also have his things like his drawing things, shoes, hats, stuff like that. I want the toys to a minimum, to bad ILs don't get that!

Living room 1

Living Room 2


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
It looks like the whole house, over here. And the yard.


Yeah, that. And soon it may overtake the neighbors as well.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's our son's toys- we are constantly sorting through, rotating, and donating. He just gets totally overwhelmed if we have too many things out at once. (So do I







)

Here it all is: basket of books, basket of toys, drum filled with instruments, toy box, and ride-on cow. We also have a storage shelf in the basement that acts as kind of a toy library.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...her_mt/LR4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...her_mt/LR5.jpg


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
I don't know if these are the ones but I found some on IKEA: shelves

I swear I want to order them right now and have them delivered and installed tomorrow









yep! those are them! We got the bins there as well. They are plastic and come in clear or red (we got it all last summer, so they may have something different now)

All 3 of our units are in that line. The big square (5x5) in the playroom, narrow one in the living room and the entertainment center one in the basement. So, we can interchange the baskets to mix it up a bit.

Most of the stuff in our playroom came from IKEA.







We got a new IKEA in our area last year so we went a little crazy! LOL


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a little late coming into this thread, but here are a few pics of our playroom.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...May2007020.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...May2007021.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...May2007022.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...May2007023.jpg


----------



## mamaloveseee (Dec 11, 2005)

We have different areas set up.
kitchen
building blocks and car area
doll, playhouse
reading and puzzles
TV
area with infant and toddler toys


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 
We have a three bedroom, master, guest and what will one day be his. I consider our living space OUR living sapce but I have it pleasing to the grownup eye I would like to think! His room is painted and ready for him but it just has the amby that he has outgrown and a few larger toys but for the most part it is all in here. The ottoman is storage, that wicker table is storage, the coffee table open up for storage and he has a few cream bins behind the couch like the ones on the bookshelf. All the drawers also have his things like his drawing things, shoes, hats, stuff like that. I want the toys to a minimum, to bad ILs don't get that!

Living room 1

Living Room 2


I LOVE YOUR COLORS. VERY PRETTY! LOVE IT!


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
I LOVE YOUR COLORS. VERY PRETTY! LOVE IT!









:







:







:


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 
We have a three bedroom, master, guest and what will one day be his. I consider our living space OUR living sapce but I have it pleasing to the grownup eye I would like to think! His room is painted and ready for him but it just has the amby that he has outgrown and a few larger toys but for the most part it is all in here. The ottoman is storage, that wicker table is storage, the coffee table open up for storage and he has a few cream bins behind the couch like the ones on the bookshelf. All the drawers also have his things like his drawing things, shoes, hats, stuff like that. I want the toys to a minimum, to bad ILs don't get that!

Living room 1

Living Room 2

Is that a Brittany I spy on your couch?







Beautiful living room!


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Gard* 
I love your outdoor playstructure! Did you buy it locally?

It came from Timbertots.com (it's the penguin palace with slide upgrade) they are somewhat local, here in Canada. The wood is western red cedar from BC and the timbertots company operates out of Ontario I think. Andrew got it from the Make a Wish foundation


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Is that a Brittany I spy on your couch?







Beautiful living room!

That would be two Brits you spy on my couch!! Rescues from ABR







:


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Is that a Brittany I spy on your couch?







Beautiful living room!

And thank you!! I love it but I am partial!


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paint-the-moon* 
Very interested!







But ... where is the link?







Thanks so much!!

I found it! http://www.threesisterstoys.com/t-playspace.aspx


----------

